# women shorter shorts, where to buy?



## Kwantani

hottie is looking for shorter shorts (shorter inseam, no more than 5 in).. where can I buy the shorter shorts? Not looking for Assos type, something entry level ok.


----------



## TedH

Try to find SheBeest; shorter without leg grippers (wife is a fan). Reasonably priced, often online for sale.


----------



## indysteel

Shebeest is a brand of cycling clothing. According to their website, their shortest short this year has a 7-inch inseam. For a good selection of shorts, check out teamestrogen.com. and rei.com. She might look for shorts advertised as "tri" shorts. They typcially have shorter inseams.


----------



## il sogno

Shebeest is good. Voler has good short shorts too.


----------



## jorgy

Zoot's shorts are a short 6". Tri shorts can be found in 3" inseams.


----------



## Kawboy8

Kwantani said:


> hottie is looking for shorter shorts (shorter inseam, no more than 5 in).. where can I buy the shorter shorts? Not looking for Assos type, something entry level ok.


lol....do people say Hottie, still? About themselves? Let us decide...:idea:


----------



## ragweed

Do tri shorts have less padding than regular bike shorts? My wife is new to cycling and was put off by normal cycling shorts because of the "diaper." She's currently using a pair she bought years ago which have very thin padding but she can't remember where she bought them. 

So I guess my question boils down to whether anyone can recommend any brand of thinly padded shorts? (She's in that crucial beginner/intro stage so it's important that she be kept happy so she doesn't get derailed.)


----------



## kermit

I have zoot tri shorts, with a 3 inch inseam and very little chamois. I like em alot.


----------



## Swthrtsuzy

Cannondale has a 4.5" short. Performance has the XS on sale for $10/pair, but that's the only size they have.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=25648&subcategory_ID=1220


----------



## jorgy

kermit said:


> I have zoot tri shorts, with a 3 inch inseam and very little chamois. I like em alot.


Another Zoot fan. The Zoot "cycling" shorts (not "tri" shorts) have a medium-sized pad. They aren't diaper like.


----------



## Eddywanabe

*Try These!*

My wife has short legs and luvs the way these shorts fit & the quality & feel of the seamless pad - http://www.backcountry.com/store/GIO0082/Giordana-Silverline-5-Cycling-Short-Womens.html:thumbsup:


----------



## Masi-Rider

Performance Women's Century Short Short $34.99, 5.5" inseam

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=25249&item=10-0682&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


----------



## HeluvaSkier

If you don't mind the smaller than average padding that a tri short offers the 2XU hipster shorts are a good option to consider. My girlfriend started using them this year and loves them. So far even with her women's San Marco Aspide she hasn't complained about the lack of a thick pad in them. She also has Voler (from Velowear) Team Tri shorts and she likes the 2UX shorts much more.


----------



## Jchristy

My wife like the Desoto sport tri shorts. desotosports.com


----------



## dani69

Kwantani said:


> hottie is looking for shorter shorts (shorter inseam, no more than 5 in).. where can I buy the shorter shorts? Not looking for Assos type, something entry level ok.


Try Pearl Izumi ir Sugoi both in Triathlon shorts, very short 3in. little padding good for run or bike. If you have great legs these are the shorts:thumbsup:


----------

